# Shellman Bluff with "Sea n Double"Charters!



## Perkins (Jul 9, 2008)

We got to go out with Jim Mason of Sea n Double Charters out of Shellman Bluff again last Fri and man it was one great trip! Me,Jim,Seth Rhodes and Jason Prince headed out Fri morning to troll for King fish. Jim explained to us that we were going to go troll like we did in the last Tournament and the action was fast!!. I think we stayed on them from the time we got out there untill we quit that afternoon! Big fish for the day was Seth's 30.13lb and I think this was his first King. Now he is hooked for sure! I 
can't say enough about that crew..we had a blast, just good people! anyway I want to thank Jim and our crew for one awesome day on the water. I put a few pics of us back at the dock and of Seth with his big King. Hope you enjoy. If anyone wants to go out with Jim, pm me and I will get you his number. You cant beat it, it's close by and the fishing is awesome! Jim runs a first class charter..You won't be disapointed.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice bite!


----------

